# KIPS Flps



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamoalikum friends,Here is the link for KIPS FLPs,2012.Some pages would be missing, iam sorry i cant help about them. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kt3cfg7bsexk86m/KIPS Flps.zip


----------



## PrinceFAN (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot Dear! Jazzak Allah


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

I found a difficulty to open this website please you can help


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

tania ch said:


> I found a difficulty to open this website please you can help


What kind of problem are you facing?


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

There was a problem in my laptop but now i solved that one :roll:


----------

